# JSP wird im gesamten Projekt nicht neugeladen



## Maksim1992 (6. Feb 2013)

Hallo Java-Programmierer,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner WebApplikation.
Ich soll von er Arbeit aus eine Webanwendung schreiben, die später auf mobilen Endgeräten funktioniert,deshalb verwende ich auch jquerymobile.Die Webanwendung soll einen Fragebogen auswerten.
Mein Problem ist es, das ich nicht für jede Frage eine neue JSP erstellen möchte, sondern durch Neuladen der JSP die nächste Frage aus der Datenbank lesen möchte. 
Und genau hier ist mein Problem, das Neuladen der JSP funktioniert einwandfrei, wenn ich die JSP mit RunFile laufen lasse, sobald aber, das komplette Projekt gestartet wird und ich auf dieser Seite bin wird die seite nach Buttonclick nicht mehr neugeladen. 

Hoffe mir kann jemand ganz schnell weiterhelfen. 
Danke schon einmal im voraus.


<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head> 
    <title style="color: #E20074;">Can we deliever</title>
    </head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
        <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="jmobile/jquery.mobile-1.2.0.min.css" />
        <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="jmobile/jquery.mobile-1.2.0.css" />
        <script src="jmobile/jquery.js"></script>
        <script src="jmobile/jquery.mobile-1.2.0.js"></script>
        <script src="jmobile/jquery.mobile-1.2.0.min.js"></script>
       <script language="Javascript">
            function rld(){
                document.location.reload();
            }
         </script>
    <body>
    <div data-role="page" data-theme="c">
	<div data-role="header" data-theme="b">
            <h1>Health-Check-Light</h1>
            <a href="index.jsp" type="submit" style="width:100px;">Logout</a>
	</div>
        <div data-role="content" style="background-color: #A3A3A3;">   
        <jsp:useBean id="neuladen" scope="session" class="Reload.Reload_Question"/>
        <%
            neuladen.getData();
        %>
        <%
            int anzahlfragen=neuladen.getanzahlfragen();

            String Frage=neuladen.getFrage();

            String[] Antwort=new String[6];
            Antwort=neuladen.getAntwort();

            out.println(neuladen.ID()+". "+neuladen.getFrage());
            for(int i=0; i<6; i++)
                out.println(Antwort_+"-------");

        %>

                    <div style="width:100px;float:right;">
                        <a href="" type="submit" style="width:100px;">Skip</a>
                        <input type="button" value="Next" onclick="javascript:rld()">                    
                    </div>   
            </div>
        </div>
        </div>
   </body>
</html>_


----------



## nillehammer (6. Feb 2013)

Eine häufige Ursache ist der Browsercacehe. Da die Seite immer dieselbe URL hat egal, welche Frage angezeigt wird. Denkt der Browser, er hat die Seite schon mal aufgerufen und lädt sie aus seinem Cache. Weitere eher seltenere Usache können auch cachende Proxies sein. Du kannst sowohl Browser als auch Proxies sagen, dass sie die Seite nicht cachen sollen. Am einfachsten geht das durch hinzufügen einiger meta-Tags (pragma und cache-control). Infos gibt's hier: SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / HTML-Kopfdaten / Meta-Angaben zum Inhalt


----------



## nillehammer (6. Feb 2013)

Außerdem würde ich den Teil hier etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen:
[XML]
<jsp:useBean id="neuladen" scope="session" class="Reload.Reload_Question"/>
<%...
[/XML]
Prüfe genau, ob Dein neu  Laden wirklich funktioniert und Du nicht evtl. nur eine alte Frage aus der Session ziehst. Obwohl, Du hast ja geschrieben, dass es bei RunFile funktioniert. Egal, ein paar Log-Statements zur besseren Nachvollziehbarkeit des Ablaufes schaden sicher nicht.


----------



## Maksim1992 (6. Feb 2013)

das neuladen funktioniert einwandfrei, aber nur wenn die jsp alleine ausgeführt wird, habe den cache und proxycache deaktiviert funktioniert immer noch nicht

ich habe gerade mal das JQuerymobile stylesheet und die scripte rausgemacht aus dem Projekt, dann funktioniert es auch, sieht dafür verdammt sch.... aus. 

gibt es vllt von JQuery für sowas ein script, kennt sich da jemand aus


----------

